# Yipeee... Got my second Covid shot today......



## YYCHM (Jun 4, 2021)

Let's all of us put this nonsense behind us please!


----------



## Crankit (Jun 4, 2021)

What time did you get it Craig? I had my 2nd last Friday afternoon, my arm was sore as hell throughout the night. Nauseated all day Saturday.....minus the somewhat sore-to-touch arm Sunday, I was back to normal.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 4, 2021)

About 11am. today....    Will report back later.....


----------



## Canadium (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm not scheduled for my second until late August unless they change and move things forward.  After first Pfizer had similar as @Crankit with sore arm and malaise for a day. Ya getting over the pandemic would be great but I'm not holding my breath. Too many new scary variants showing up all the time!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 5, 2021)

I get my second shot on June 8th. First shot had a sore arm for a day.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 5, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> I get my second shot on June 8th. First shot had a sore arm for a day.



I'm right behind you on the 11th, hopefully then our lives will return to some sort of normalcy whatever that is?


----------



## Doggggboy (Jun 5, 2021)

Got my second on Thursday.
AZ first and Pfizer second. Always did like a good buffet.
The only major side effect was relief


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 5, 2021)

I’m not even sure if I qualify yet or where to go to get one


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 5, 2021)

I believe you are in Ontario @Chicken lights you can book your first shot anytime.

How to book a COVID-19 vaccine appointment (ontario.ca)


----------



## Canadium (Jun 5, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> I’m not even sure if I qualify yet or where to go to get one



Good grief, for a trucker you should have been one of first! Go to website and book an appointment!

https://covid-19.ontario.ca/book-vaccine/


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 5, 2021)

I’m scheduled for the 11th.  My first pfizer wasn’t bad at all.  Just felt like a slight bruise.  I’ve heard there is a bigger reaction to the second shot.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 5, 2021)

Canadium said:


> Good grief, for a trucker you should have been one of first! Go to website and book an appointment!
> 
> https://covid-19.ontario.ca/book-vaccine/


I will look into it 

it’s extremely hard to make appointments as a trucker, even something as simple as a hair cut is usually a last minute scramble when I have a day or two at home


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 5, 2021)

Stop out next time your in SK. i have lots of different stuff i could set you up with. Have you been bothered by black leg, have parasites or are pregnant. No appointment necessary, just get on up the chute to the head gate.  I read that ivermectine is being used to prevent covid, have a 4 liter jug of that. DISCLAIMER, not responsible for any after affects, like the urge to eat grass.


----------



## Canadium (Jun 5, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> it’s extremely hard to make appointments as a trucker, even something as simple as a hair cut is usually a last minute scramble when I have a day or two at home



Bummer! They should make it easier somehow.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 5, 2021)

Canadium said:


> Bummer! They should make it easier somehow.


It’s part of being on the road, trucking is definitely not a Mon-Fri 9-5 gig. No complaints just sharing some insight


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 5, 2021)

There's one thing I learned as a married trucker....there's nothing like sex you can fall so far behind on, but catch up so quick on...ever been tripped at the door & beat to the floor????


----------



## Dusty (Jun 5, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Stop out next time your in SK. i have lots of different stuff i could set you up with. Have you been bothered by black leg, have parasites or are pregnant. No appointment necessary, just get on up the chute to the head gate.  I read that ivermectine is being used to prevent covid, have a 4 liter jug of that. DISCLAIMER, not responsible for any after affects, like the urge to eat grass.



I have a war chest of meds for my lame leg perhaps there's something there I could share. How about water pills guaranteed to make you go constantly. LOL


----------



## Tom O (Jun 5, 2021)

I get my second shot in 1 hour 20 minutes I just had the sore arm for a night from the first shot. My wallet got a shot yesterday though.


----------



## Brent H (Jun 5, 2021)

> Canadium said:
> Bummer! They should make it easier somehow.
> 
> It’s part of being on the road, trucking is definitely not a Mon-Fri 9-5 gig. No complaints just sharing some insight



I hear you David!  

Edited : Sorry @Dusty


----------



## Dusty (Jun 5, 2021)

Brent H said:


> I hear you David!  At least you get to climb into a cab by yourself - I have to jump on board a ship of folks from all over Canada that only a few have been vaccinated (not me) as Justin chose to "leave it up to the provinces" -and Ontario prioritized by your postal code - so a country folk and away a lot .....not really a priority.
> 
> Getting a shot on the 11th with my wife - who teaches school ........and is also not a priority in Ford's eyes....some what frustrating but it shall be done!
> 
> No return to school this year is devastating the youth and the teachers......going to have several years of social idiots and retarded children (from the stand point of slow and behind in learning) - going to be fun times -



Please don't get me started on your politics!!


----------



## Dusty (Jun 5, 2021)

Tom O said:


> I get my second shot in 1 hour 20 minutes I just had the sore arm for a night from the first shot. My wallet got a shot yesterday though.
> View attachment 15151View attachment 15152



They're a great mower I'm on my second one although it's six years old. After  a dozen years I passed the first one on to our granddaughter. Like the ever ready bunny it keeps going and mowing!


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 5, 2021)

Brent H said:


> I hear you David!  At least you get to climb into a cab by yourself
> 
> No return to school this year is devastating the youth and the teachers......going to have several years of social idiots and retarded children (from the stand point of slow and behind in learning) - going to be fun times -


No politics- but agreed on the kids getting hurt. 

I would imagine chili night on the ship isn’t fun later


----------



## Tom O (Jun 5, 2021)

So far I’m impressed it starts first pull and collapses for storage ( on end ) and self powered for the copd crowd! It’s like it’s made for old farts.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 5, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> No politics- but agreed on the kids getting hurt.
> 
> I would imagine chili night on the ship isn’t fun later



Back in the old sailing days that's how the poop deck got its name. LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 5, 2021)

Crankit said:


> What time did you get it Craig? I had my 2nd last Friday afternoon, my arm was sore as hell throughout the night. Nauseated all day Saturday.....minus the somewhat sore-to-touch arm Sunday, I was back to normal.



No nausea today, just a sore arm like the first shot caused.


----------



## Brent H (Jun 5, 2021)

@Tom O : that is a sweet looking little mower - the flashy red must mean the owner drives that sucker fast!  I have not even seen many TORO  commercials in  long while - thought they were out of the mower business.......then again...I am not and have not been looking at new mowers...LOL


----------



## Brent H (Jun 5, 2021)

Hey @YYCHM : did they give you a treat after the shot?   If not, you probably deserve some little goodie from a tool place......wink wink .....LOL

Glad you are feeling OK - I am hoping the shot works fine for my wife - I am usually ok with needles etc


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 5, 2021)

Our Toro is 30 years old and still going strong.  It doesn’t always start in 3 pulls though.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 5, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> No nausea today, just a sore arm like the first shot caused.


It's interesting to hear of people's reactions to the different vaccinations.   My wife got the Astra Zeneca shot and it set her on her a** more than I've ever seen the worst flu do to her.  I on the other hand usually get severe man flu and swear I'm going to die with most flues and when I got the shingles vaccination I thought that would kill me also. So when my time for the covid shot came I was worried....I got the Moderna vac and had a sore arm but nothing else.  However I hear the second dose is often a different  story.  I guess I will find out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 5, 2021)

DPittman said:


> It's interesting to hear of people's reactions to the different vaccinations.   My wife got the Astra Zeneca shot and it set her on her a** more than I've ever seen the worst flu do to her.  I on the other hand usually get severe man flu and swear I'm going to die with most flues and when I got the shingles vaccination I thought that would kill me also. So when my time for the covid shot came I was worried....I got the Moderna vac and had a sore arm but nothing else.  However I hear the second dose is often a different  story.  I guess I will find out in a couple of weeks.



Both our shots were Pfizer, and nothing but a sore arm so far.  My wife tells me a lady in her office had problems the day after her second shot with nausea and diarrhea?


----------



## Tom O (Jun 5, 2021)

Well maybe she was just full of Sh*t! I hear nausea and diarrhea go together. 



So far for me just a sore arm from the needle.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 9, 2021)

Got my second shot yesterday, arm doesn't hurt as bad as first shot did. No fever or chills.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 9, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Got my second shot yesterday, arm doesn't hurt as bad as first shot did. No fever or chills.



Did it hurt Dad? LOL


----------



## Tom O (Jun 9, 2021)

I have to admit I did feel a little run down the next day and had the same sore arm thing but that’s why they make Tylenol.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 9, 2021)

Well i'm ahead of my oldest son and his youngest, they both have it. They can stay in Kindersley


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 9, 2021)

I will try to book in 5 days. I am not a front line health worker so I have to wait more.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 9, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> I will try to book in 5 days. I am not a front line health worker so I have to wait more.



Are you talking your first dose or second?  Everyone 12+ and up can book their first dose now.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 9, 2021)

2nd, my first one was back in April. 

The sooner I take the 2nd the better.

Canada is now the only country in the world that delays doses. UK tried for a bit. Our wonderful PM, in order not to look bad politically due to US being awash in vaccines decided to delay 2nd does against vaccine manufacturer recommendations. On official AHS pamphlet given with vaccine it states that 2nd does should be take 3 to 5 weeks after first (pfizer). WHO clearly states "WHO suggests that for mRNA vaccines the interval can be extended up to 6 weeks in exceptional circumstances in which countries are facing vaccine supply constraints combined with a high disease burden."  See https://www.covid19infovaccines.com...e-interval-between-doses-of-the-mrna-vaccines

The reason for all of this is that there is not sufficient immune response later on to be boosted enough to get full protection (full protection is used here to make things easy to read). Original recommendation was 3 weeks for Pfizer and 4 for Moderna. 

Now you know why no one else on Earth went against manufacturer recommendation. You end up with less protected population that may need booster shot earlier. 

Note that Astra Zeneca is a different vaccine, here you can delay quite a bit longer - hence UK decision was not based as much on politics as Canadian one was.


----------



## BMW Rider (Jun 10, 2021)

I got my second jab Monday, felt kinda crappy Tuesday but rebounded just fine yesterday. I got the AZ shot first time out, but since they are short on supply now and the approval to mix doses I was able to get the Pfizer dose for the second. The mixing is supposed to have greater effectiveness over the double AZ shots according to the studies, but does come with stronger reaction symptoms for the second dose.


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 10, 2021)

I got my second yesterday, was booked for it next thursday but got a phone call yesterday that they had a cancellation and offered the dose to me....never looked forward to getting a "dose" before....
     Sore arm and a bit lethargic last night but appear to be back to normal now.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 10, 2021)

I’m so done with the shots so I’m sitting in Denny’s enjoying a coffee with free wifi waiting for the rest of the world to catch up.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 12, 2021)

Received my second stab yesterday morning felt very tired most of the day but had a good nights rest. Bit of a sore spot where they poked me. Heading in the right direction me thinks!


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 12, 2021)

I received mine yesterday afternoon.  My arm has a slightly bruised feeling but otherwise no reaction.


----------



## Brent H (Jun 12, 2021)

First shots yesterday for my wife and I.  We went through the process together as I told the nice lady at the door it was part of her birthday present - hahahaha

The registration lady was shocked it was our first jab after she found out my wife was a teacher and I was Coast Guard - she spend an abnormal time clacking away on the computer and several folks seemed to pass us as they were sent into the injection line with just a how do you do???

Anyway - super fast after that - we got the phizer (sp?). Shot.  A bit of a sore arm today in the area of the shot but that will not stop progress!!!

I have to slow things down and start taking pictures of my projects - alas.  I have already put new bearings in the drill press, fixed the 3 phase switch on the slotting head, installed rear cap speakers in the truck and a bunch of other things and I didn’t get one pic - so I guess it didn’t happen—— alas.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 12, 2021)

Some people seem to think it's already over, a store i was in yesterday nobody working was masked up. Will certainly be nice to not wear these damn masks.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 12, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Some people seem to think it's already over, a store i was in yesterday nobody working was masked up. Will certainly be nice to not wear these damn masks.



Some folks are more than willing to take the risks than use common sense. As much as we humans would like to get back to normal our world isn't there yet. Just saying!


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 15, 2021)

You Alberta guys see this?  https://www.alberta.ca/open-for-summer-lottery.aspx

Dead line for entering the first draw is closing very soon.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 15, 2021)

Is everyone in Alberta that has been vaccinated eligible for the lottery or just starting a certain date?


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 15, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> Is everyone in Alberta that has been vaccinated eligible for the lottery or just starting a certain date?



Every Alberta resident 18+ that's had their first dose is eligible provided they sign up to enter.  If you sign up and have had both shots you're automatically eligible for two more draws later on.


----------



## gerritv (Jun 15, 2021)

For those in Ontario who still need the first or second, this site provides a near-realtime view of open appointments.

https://vaccine-gta.ca 

Covers all of Ontario, not just the gta in the name.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 15, 2021)

gerritv said:


> For those in Ontario who still need the first or second, this site provides a near-realtime view of open appointments.
> 
> https://vaccine-gta.ca
> 
> Covers all of Ontario, not just the gta in the name.


Hmmm

Says no availability near me for the next 7 weeks within 50 kilometres


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 15, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Says no availability near me for the next 7 weeks within 50 kilometres



Are you still hauling into the US?  Maybe you could get one sooner down there?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 15, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Are you still hauling into the US?  Maybe you could get one sooner down there?


Easier said than done. I went to see a doc last year in Waco Tx. Asked permission to drop the wagon in the parking lot. I think I had to make an appointment at the clinic. Took the truck to the clinic parking lot that was clearly not designed for big trucks. Drove across town to fill the prescription at a grocery store who’s parking lot was not designed for big trucks. Went back and pinned to the wagon. Quite an ordeal 

$80 to see the doc and $4 for a week of antibiotics


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 15, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Easier said than done. I went to see a doc last year in Waco Tx. Asked permission to drop the wagon in the parking lot. I think I had to make an appointment at the clinic. Took the truck to the clinic parking lot that was clearly not designed for big trucks. Drove across town to fill the prescription at a grocery store who’s parking lot was not designed for big trucks. Went back and pinned to the wagon. Quite an ordeal
> 
> $80 to see the doc and $4 for a week of antibiotics



Just a thought.  Before Canada got it's vaccination program running there were quite a few Canadians that went down there to get a shot.  They also opened whole football fields for drive thru vaccinations or so I've heard.


----------



## gerritv (Jun 15, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Says no availability near me for the next 7 weeks within 50 kilometres


That is at the present. Personally I was checking daily, and esp. Monday AM starting at 0740. Just leave it up in a browser window, self refreshing. If you set the filters to what you need it becomes quite evident when openings pop up.

Gerrit


----------



## Hruul (Jun 15, 2021)

They were vaccinating SK and Manitoba truckers in North Dakota about two months ago.  As long as you normally travelled to the states as part of your business, you could get your first shot and then they booked you for your second 21 days later that same day.  I don't know if Ontario and anything south worked out that same deal.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 15, 2021)

Got my 2nd on Sunday. Place was deserted. Nurses were doing less then 1 person per 15 min. Genesis center in Calgary.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 15, 2021)

Getting my second tomorrow (Wednesday)  Yipee!


----------



## Tom O (Jun 16, 2021)

Looking forward to a timmy’s gathering or bbq somewhere. Lol


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 17, 2021)

@Chicken lights Go west young man...…..

Alberta is to this state now

Many pharmacies have walk-in availability for first doses.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 18, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights Go west young man...…..
> 
> Alberta is to this state now
> 
> Many pharmacies have walk-in availability for first doses.


Off topic- if I did “go west young man” do I aim for Calgary or Edmonton then start looking for work? I’m sure @historicalarms has contacts still but I can’t plan on camping in his backyard for 6 months 

As much as I make fun of Saskatchewan I honestly like that province, is Saskatoon or Regina a good spot looking for work?

I kinda think BC is a no but maybe the BC boys can change my mind @YotaBota & @David_R8


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 18, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Off topic- if I did “go west young man” do I aim for Calgary or Edmonton then start looking for work? I’m sure @historicalarms has contacts still but I can’t plan on camping in his backyard for 6 months[/USER]



Are you free lancing your hauling services now?  I'm not sure moving west is such a great idea these days as AB's economy is still pretty depressed.  Just thought maybe you could snag a load destined for AB and grab a dose/shot in the process.  Seems to me that earlier trip west snow balled into several weeks worth of ping pong runs before you finally made it back to ON.


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 18, 2021)

Dont think there is a lot of reliable "good money" jobs left in AB.  Most of the hi-boy, hay rack trucking here now is steel from the west beach & dimensional lumber from forested areas of the province. I have one buddy still active in the construction/heavy haul trucking business, he has 5 trucks but only one small body job plated for the last two years. 
     There may be steady "north-south" work still to be had but I bet it is being bid into the ground these days. Pretty much any truck yard in any industrial area these days has an abundance of iron sitting.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm from AB, but I'm looking to move to B.C. if I can swing it before I'm too old.  Treatment of seniors there is superb, and there are a lot of advantages...  Yes, there are disadvantages, but I'm looking to relocate in the north of the province where there is less pop density...


----------



## Canadium (Jun 18, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> .....  I'm looking to relocate in the north of the province where there is less pop density...



I can definitely relate to the appeal of being out in the back woods but less pop density usually means less accessible health care. The older you get the more likely you are going to need your health care. My in laws did something like this. They had a life long dream of having a small farm on the Azores. When they retired they moved to a beautiful small villa with a small farm on the Azores. They lived there for a couple of years and then were forced back to Canada for the medical care.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 18, 2021)

Canadium said:


> less accessible health care



Right you are.  Our intention is to be within 1/2 hour of a major medical centre, Prince George, Smithers, etc.  I just don't want to be butted against neighbours - The City has worn me out.


[update]  My second shot went well, few (very) minor symptoms - just enough to know it is working!


----------



## DPittman (Jun 20, 2021)

Both the wife and myself got our second shot yesterday and today we both feel sore all over.  Me of course feels worse, cuz I'm a man.


----------



## francist (Jun 20, 2021)

My brother-in-law has been having having a heck of a time with his second shot. Sore arm, body aches, and even a fever which he hasn’t had since he was a kid. I think he had the Moderna.
I’m still another month or so away from the second Pfizer.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 20, 2021)

francist said:


> My brother-in-law has been having having a heck of a time with his second shot. Sore arm, body aches, and even a fever which he hasn’t had since he was a kid. I think he had the Moderna.
> I’m still another month or so away from the second Pfizer.


I had the Moderna the first time and had very little symptoms.  Yesterday's was Pfizer and I think I'm getting worse as the day goes on.  Responses seem to be very individualistic.  However it still feels good to be able to feel protected and to see how the number of cases have changed over the last month or so.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 20, 2021)

First AB Open for Summer Lottery will close June 24.

https://www.alberta.ca/open-for-summer-lottery.aspx


----------



## DPittman (Jun 20, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> First AB Open for Summer Lottery will close June 24.
> 
> https://www.alberta.ca/open-for-summer-lottery.aspx


I can hardly wait to show you guys my shop after winning. Woo-hoo!


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 20, 2021)

I had no reaction the day of my second (both Phizer) but hives started to appear the second day after and every day since, going on 10 days now.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 20, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> I had no reaction the day of my second (both Phizer) but hives started to appear the second day after and every day since, going on 10 days now.


Wow and you still have hives?  Are they painful?  I hadn't heard of that reaction.  Did you inquire about that ( I kinda think it wouldn't hurt if you haven't).


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 20, 2021)

My inlaws used to lived in Quesnel beautiful country up in that area but I didn't like the pulp mill smell the first time we went out there it was quite strong when we got there and being a prairie boy I thought the smell was only there during the day when the mill ran but as I soon found out it was all the time I never really got used to it but everyone else seemed fine with it.  They retired to Grand forks which is nice as well.  Definitely the city life wears on you it would be nice to have a few acres in the bush with a nice shop.


Dabbler said:


> Right you are.  Our intention is to be within 1/2 hour of a major medical centre, Prince George, Smithers, etc.  I just don't want to be butted against neighbours - The City has worn me out.
> 
> 
> [update]  My second shot went well, few (very) minor symptoms - just enough to know it is working!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jun 20, 2021)

Second shot (Pfizer ) yesterday. Arm is a little sore, but had a mishap in the shop yesterday (stupidity on my part) that has put a monopoly on pain receptors . 

I was dragging an eight foot piece of 4x4 square tube (1/2” wall) into the shop. Stood it up to help if over the threshold of the door and then tripped falling backwards ….. with the steel coming with me.

Managed to roll as I fell and caught the brunt of it on my collar bone and it just grazed the back of my head…. Ended up on tips of my fingers (good god that hurt)

All deserved, no excuses …. Nothing broken, but Probably going to lose a couple of finger nails….. but am lucky to be typing this

Back in shop today to continue ….. 

Safety first boys and girls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 20, 2021)

I hope you heal soon!  As several know here I injure myself regularly, but seldom that bad!


----------



## DPittman (Jun 20, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Second shot (Pfizer ) yesterday. Arm is a little sore, but had a mishap in the shop yesterday (stupidity on my part) that has put a monopoly on pain receptors .
> 
> I was dragging an eight foot piece of 4x4 square tube (1/2” wall) into the shop. Stood it up to help if over the threshold of the door and then tripped falling backwards ….. with the steel coming with me.
> 
> ...


Egads man, that sounds serious.  I wish I could hang in the shop today but I feel like I was hit by a bus ( or maybe a steel 4x4) from the Phizer shot.  Count your lucky stars you're not worse today, you need those fingers man.  My fingers hurt reading about your mishap.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 20, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> They retired to Grand forks




We came close twice to buying just outside of Grand Forks.  Very nice area.  (and their pulp mull there is very clean!  You cannot smell it when it is in operation...


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 20, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> We came close twice to buying just outside of Grand Forks.  Very nice area.  (and their pulp mull there is very clean!  You cannot smell it when it is in operation...



You are right it doesn't smell and its in the heart of the town when I was last there it was on the down and everybody was laid off at the mill but the town seemed to still to be ok maybe not as reliant on the mill as in past,  my father in law worked for bc tel and I would go with him on calls sometimes between Christina Lake(beautiful golf course) Greenwood Midway through the kettle valley in to Rock Creek great country and great folks very laid back and I believe they told me that Christina Lake is the coldest tree lined lake in the world or N.A definitely a beautiful shade of green.


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 21, 2021)

Not sever at all, a bit of an itch for an hour or so.  The strange thing about them is that they mostly only appear in the morning within 1/2 hr of getting up and disappear by noon. They have been diminishing in volume & size since about the fourth day....today only 3 0r 4 small ones the size of a dime.
     Have had much worse from swimming in an Algae infested local slough hole when I was a kid.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 21, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> Not sever at all, a bit of an itch for an hour or so.  The strange thing about them is that they mostly only appear in the morning within 1/2 hr of getting up and disappear by noon. They have been diminishing in volume & size since about the fourth day....today only 3 0r 4 small ones the size of a dime.
> Have had much worse from swimming in an Algae infested local slough hole when I was a kid.


Very interesting.  
I felt like I got hit by a bus the day after my shot but now today I think I'm 95% better.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 14, 2021)

Here is another Covid lottery for you AB guys....

https://www.alberta.ca/outdoor-adve...ent=VaccineProgram&cmp=1&utm_medium=HTMLEmail


----------



## francist (Jul 14, 2021)

Huh, interesting. I don’t think we have any of those here in B.C, at least I haven’t seen any. Got my second Pfizer yesterday morning.

-f


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 14, 2021)

We joined the 2shot (Phizer) club this morning. Still going to keep the mask and hand sanitizer going for a while, don't trust the variants going around.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jul 15, 2021)

I had my second on Monday Moderna bit of sore arm on tuesday with a bit of headache and fever, I wasn't suffering but I just didn't feel right.
It should have been a good day but unfortunately I learned that one of my colleagues had passed away from a heart attack on Saturday and died at the age of 52 so sudden, really makes you think.


----------



## Brent H (Jul 15, 2021)

@combustable herbage - condolences on the loss of your friend. I am at that age - my Father passed away at 52 as well - not great.

My wife and I got the Moderna second shot on Tuesday.  Same reaction I guess as @combustable herbage - sore arm - my wife had the chills and such.  I had work to do so just plowed through - it was 30° C in the shop so I don’t know if I had a fever or just sweated a lot.  Swam in the pool later in the day to cool off.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 17, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> There's one thing I learned as a married trucker....there's nothing like sex you can fall so far behind on, but catch up so quick on...ever been tripped at the door & beat to the floor????



Regularly. That's partly why we will be married 50 years this coming December. Sorry to burst your bubble but the phenomena has nothing to do with driving a truck. It might be related to your machinery skills though......

Then again, I do drive a tractor! Maybe you are onto something there......


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 17, 2021)

My bride and I both have two doses of the Phizer behind us. Neither of us had anything beyond a tender shoulder for either dose. We felt like the hype about reactions was overdone.

Unfortunately, I don't think the vaccine will save us. Between new varients, anti-vaxers, and stupid governments, I expect we will all be running from Covid for a long while yet.

I just read that new hospitalizations are overwhelmingly non-vaccinated people.

Me? I'm looking forward to my first varient booster shot!


----------



## Dusty (Jul 17, 2021)

Hey Susquatch, we humans are all wired differently so that what upsets one body might not mess around with another's.  Good to hear the boss and  you received your stabs many haven't or simply don't want it. Just saying!


----------



## DPittman (Jul 17, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> I had my second on Monday Moderna bit of sore arm on tuesday with a bit of headache and fever, I wasn't suffering but I just didn't feel right.
> It should have been a good day but unfortunately I learned that one of my colleagues had passed away from a heart attack on Saturday and died at the age of 52 so sudden, really makes you think.


Congratulations on your second shot but sorry to hear about your colleague.  I too am 52 and have had 2 heart attacks myself already starting at age 42 so yes we never know and it's always good to be thankful and appreciative and each day we have.  I'm often not very good at that yet but try a bit harder each day.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jul 18, 2021)

Dusty said:


> many haven't or simply don't want it. Just saying!


I hear you Bill I am living with one,  originally last year I was hesitant about the vaccine originally in a normal way mainly because of my lack of education on the subject but as time went on I came to realize getting it would be the best option and our best path back to a normal life and millions of test subjects ahead of me.   I know if I push it will go the other way so I have done what I can do, get myself and my daughter 2 doses and that will reduce the risk of bringing it home, and then see if there is a change in choice.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jul 18, 2021)

DPittman said:


> I too am 52 and have had 2 heart attacks myself already starting at age 42 so yes we never know and it's always good to be thankful and appreciative and each day we have.  I'm often not very good at that yet but try a bit harder each day.



Thanks for the condolences we had a similar situation a few years ago he was 56 so it feels like all over again and it wasn't fun the first time.     
Sorry to hear of your heart problems that is very scary for me I walk over an hour most every day have lost over 30 lbs  trying to eat better (except when I get the munchies) and reduce stress and take time for myself and now I have no alcohol for 7 months and I feel great, maybe better than I have since I was a kid,  I feel these sad events have to be a lesson have to motivate me to not let this happen to me, I see too much of a bright future I see too many things I want to do and see and enjoy.   I have come a long way in being thankful and appreciative and empathetic, like you these have been a struggle for me.   After 50 I feel we have more time to take care of ourselves and become healthy again because before that there is just too much "life" for us to spend the time on ourselves.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 21, 2021)

Wife and I got our booster shots today


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm tee'd up for Thursday!


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 21, 2021)

I know too many people who got covid and died. It's a nasty way to go. 

We both got our boosters around two weeks ago. Very happy.

On Friday, we were supposed to pick up two grandkids but we were both experiencing flu symptoms and had been out and about two days before. We felt ok that day, but we decided to do a rapid test just to be safe out of an abundance of caution. Neither of us would ever forgive ourselves if we passed covid onto any of our grandkids. The test was easy peasy and thankfully negative. The first two kids went home yesterday happy, worn out, and healthy. Three more grandkids arrived today. It's a nice feeling to know that we have done the best that we can for ourselves and our grandkids too.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 21, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Wife and I got our booster shots today


Hey us too!  Any side effects for either of you yet?


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 21, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Hey us too!  Any side effects for either of you yet?



Nothing so far......  We've had Pfizer for all three shots.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 21, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Hey us too!  Any side effects for either of you yet?



No side affects here on any of the 6 shots we got - other than a sore arm for a few days.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 21, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> No side affects here on any of the 6 shots we got - other than a sore arm for a few days.



6 shots?


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 21, 2021)

I got a Moderna booster on Friday. My first 2 were pfizer but the local pharmacy ran out of Pfizer. Arm was a bit sore but nothing else.  The wife is a month away from hers.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 21, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> 6 shots?


3 for me, 3 for my bride. 

Could include my 4 kids and their spouses too. No side affects there either.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 21, 2021)

we got ours 2 wks ago!


----------



## DPittman (Dec 21, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Nothing so far......  We've had Pfizer for all three shots.


Yup ditto here also.  I've heard from someone that the booster laid them back a bit for a couple of days but I think for many it doesn't amount to much.  

I've never really known any different but....
I still feel privileged and thankful when I get a vaccination (for free on top of it)  and go into a grocery store and see all the selection and choice available to me.

And I feel really freaking thankful for my metal working shop time and hobby!


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 21, 2021)

DPittman said:


> I still feel privileged and thankful when I get a vaccination (for free on top of it)



I do too. As my daughter likes to remind me, we are all very lucky people here in Canada. There are millions of people all over the world who would give everything to have our worst day for the rest of their entire life. 

But, don't kid yourself about it being free. You and I will be paying for all this for the rest of our lives and our kids will still be paying for it long after we are gone.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 21, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> I do too. As my daughter likes to remind me, we are all very lucky people here in Canada. There are millions of people all over the world who would give everything to have our worst day for the rest of their entire life.
> 
> But, don't kid yourself about it being free. You and I will be paying for all this for the rest of our lives and our kids will still be paying for it long after we are gone.


Yes I know we are paying for it somehow just like any other service or privilege a government administers, but it is free in the sense that one does not have to choose between groceries/rent or a vaccination.  And I just deleted a couple of other lines to make sure I/we don't get too political or philosophical.


----------



## Doggggboy (Dec 21, 2021)

Got my 4th yesterday. No ill effects.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 21, 2021)

Availability of booster in AB is now 18+ - it used to be 50 plus or health care worker but I just got email that every adult is now eligible starting today.  I wait till I am few weeks before some trip or major event to get the booster - so far you can only get it every 6 months. Vaccine strength after 6 months drops severely, not that even 2 weeks after it is "very effective" (you are at most as protected against latest variant as unvaccinated person vs flu - and that is after 2 weeks by 6 months you are same as unvaccinated vs. original covid). I lost count how infectious is latest variant vs. flu - but we are close to the "if you can see infected person you will get sick if unvaccinated" area. 

As for Canadian health care don't think its that great. When I was in Pakistan this year everyone around me was vaccinated who wanted to be and Covid test not only was more then 5x cheaper it was also much faster, more convenient (they go to you) and there was an offer for just 6h test. And we are talking about deep 3rd world. 

I am scared for autumn 2022 - if it becomes even more infectious ... we better get ready for everyone on Earth to get sick & better get these drugs ready. Mother nature found a solution to global warming & to human over population.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 21, 2021)

DPittman said:


> And I just deleted a couple of other lines to make sure I/we don't get too political or philosophical.



Hahaha! I do that all the time too! I like that we don't get too political or fanatical here.....


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 21, 2021)

As of this morning it is now 5 months In Alberta.


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 21, 2021)

When we found out my wife could get a booster after 5 months, she tried to book though ahs.  Everything was 4 weeks out.  She walked to the local pharmacy and they gave her one.
We’re done!!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 21, 2021)

10 days  ago for my third dose. Sore arm for a day just like the other two.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 21, 2021)

Got mine this am and I already am experiencing achy'ness.  I never do well with any cold or flu.


----------



## Canadium (Dec 21, 2021)

Johnwa said:


> As of this morning it is now 5 months In Alberta.


In Ontario its now 18+ and 3 months. After they dropped the requirements it became very hard to book a booster where I am. The earliest I could manage is the 29th. Wish it was yesterday!


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 21, 2021)

Our first 2 were pfizer, and our booster was Moderna.  The booster got us both - I was down for a day, which really surprised me.


----------



## Brent H (Dec 21, 2021)

Nothing available here in Ontario until later January - stuff booked through the roof.   

Off to do my “Essential Federal Duty” over Christmas without a booster - not impressed


----------



## Dusty (Dec 21, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Nothing available here in Ontario until later January - stuff booked through the roof.
> 
> Off to do my “Essential Federal Duty” over Christmas without a booster - not impressed



If booster jab bookings are that hard to obtain you likely won't be the only sailor on the crew doing without.

Wife and I received our booster jabs Friday morning, stood outside with a light west wind for 25 minutes before gong inside the building.

Bit of a sore arm for 24 hours similar to our other pfizer jabs.

Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 21, 2021)

Dusty said:


> If booster jab bookings are that hard to obtain you likely won't be the only sailor on the crew doing without.
> 
> Wife and I received our booster jabs Friday morning, stood outside with a light west wind for 25 minutes before gong inside the building.
> 
> ...


Just waiting in a cold line like that is enough to make a fellow sick.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 21, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> Our first 2 were pfizer, and our booster was Moderna.  The booster got us both - I was down for a day, which really surprised me.



When one adds a new chemical to the mix anything can happen and usually does. Keep an eye on it Dabbler, the middle one. LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 21, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey



This is an interesting saying. I believe this refers to cannon balls. They used to be stored on a stand where they could be stacked for access during battle. The stand was called a brass monkey. It had to be fairly sturdy to keep the balls in place in rough seas. The saying comes from the fact that extreme cold would contract the assembly enough to have the balls fall off. 

Or so I've heard.


----------



## Brent H (Dec 21, 2021)

Plus 1 for @Susquatch - my real Christmas plan would be to sit around sucking the monkey all day until I was 3 sheets to the wind. Afterwards, just try and avoid the cat while keeping a good load of grog handy.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 21, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> This is an interesting saying. I believe this refers to cannon balls. They used to be stored on a stand where they could be stacked for access during battle. The stand was called a brass monkey. It had to be fairly sturdy to keep the balls in place in rough seas. The saying comes from the fact that extreme cold would contract the assembly enough to have the balls fall off.
> 
> Or so I've heard.



Yes @Susquatch it is not meant to be rude rather it refers to the safe holding of cannon balls beside their specific cannon on man-of-war vessels. Apparently the first monkeys were cast iron or steel, and due to the salty air iron cannon balls quickly rusted to said monkeys. Navies quickly switched to brass monkeys however in extreme cold cast iron cannon balls often froze to brass monkeys.

Hence the old saying 'cold enough to freeze the balls on a brass monkey'.

I've read where life was rough way back when, where men were men, women were women and they knew the difference.

@Brent H, the old sea dog could probably embellish on this saying. Devil made me say that.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 21, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Plus 1 for @Susquatch - my real Christmas plan would be to sit around sucking the monkey all day until I was 3 sheets to the wind. Afterwards, just try and avoid the cat while keeping a good load of grog handy.



3 sheets to the wind, what do you do with a drunken sailor, put him in the long boat to sleep it off, way hey and up she rises! Oh shut up Dusty. LOL


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 22, 2021)

phone yesterday for booster app. Next Tuesday earliest avail. even in small town pharmacy. Thats ok with me, I didnt want any side effects over Xmas anyways....New Years always has side effects anyway so not a bother.


----------



## trlvn (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm glad so many of you had a good experience with your booster but mine was a bit different.  I got the shot about 1:00 in the afternoon (13:00 Brent).  At 1:30 the next morning, I woke up with the chills.  Really intense chills--whole body shivering.  I wasn't sure that I could walk across the room!  My wife fetched socks, a warm shirt and gloves.  Eventually I warmed up and got some sleep.  The next day, I felt like 'the morning after the night before'.  Moped around a lot that day and was back to normal the next day.

Come to think of it, I visited @Canadium the day I got the shot.  Maybe I had a bad reaction to him!  <just kidding!>

Despite the reaction, I'm glad to have the booster.  The spread of omicron is insane and anything to avoid needing medical treatment in the near future is a good thing.

Craig


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 22, 2021)

trlvn said:


> Despite the reaction, I'm glad to have the booster.  The spread of omicron is insane and anything to avoid needing medical treatment in the near future is a good thing.
> 
> Craig



You are absolutely right Craig. If it was me, I'd take the bad reaction any day VS the real deal. At my age, my wife wouldn't need to push me into the hole. The hospital would do it for her. 

Can you imagine how a doctor would feel having to decide who lives and who dies? They might even be grateful if I were one of the choices. Big hairy ugly old man VS a charming beautiful lady. Yup, the Yeti would go extinct.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 22, 2021)

trlvn said:


> I'm glad so many of you had a good experience with your booster but mine was a bit different.  I got the shot about 1:00 in the afternoon (13:00 Brent).  At 1:30 the next morning, I woke up with the chills.  Really intense chills--whole body shivering.  I wasn't sure that I could walk across the room!  My wife fetched socks, a warm shirt and gloves.  Eventually I warmed up and got some sleep.  The next day, I felt like 'the morning after the night before'.  Moped around a lot that day and was back to normal the next day.
> 
> Come to think of it, I visited @Canadium the day I got the shot.  Maybe I had a bad reaction to him!  <just kidding!>
> 
> ...



@trivn, hey Craig that's the worst reaction I've heard as it relates to Covid jabs. Hopefully all will be well for you as we spin ahead into 2022.

From where I sit and I'm no expert one can foresee an annual booster shot over the next couple of years as Covid variants rear up their ugly heads around this old globe.

So everyone please stay safe, don't take unnecessary chances, sleep with your family pet if you must. LOL


----------



## DPittman (Dec 22, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Got mine this am and I already am experiencing achy'ness.  I never do well with any cold or flu.


Well it's the next day and I'm happy to say symptoms haven't gotten any worse. Just sore arm. My wife says she's got some unusual but not extreme symptoms.


----------



## trlvn (Dec 22, 2021)

Dusty said:


> @ trivn, hey Craig that's the worst reaction I've heard as it relates to Covid jabs. Hopefully all will be well for you as we spin ahead into 2022.


Yeah, it took me by surprise.  With the previous 2 shots, I only had mild symptoms (sore at the injection site, bit of fatigue).

BTW, I saw a very informative graphic the other day regarding rapid tests and symptoms:








I hadn't known that immunized people who are exposed to the virus show symptoms faster and that is really evidence that the immune system is kicking in to fight off the virus.  Also that the different tests will show a positive result at different stages.

Craig


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 22, 2021)

Dusty said:


> that's the worst reaction I've heard as it relates to Covid jabs


Mine wasn't quite so bad.  aching joints and no energy, and my upper arm with the jab felt broken for about 12 hours.  But in a little less than 24 hours, all was well.

I feel a lot better knowing I have more antibodies.  It turns out Moderna seems 'better' (than what I say?) at resisting the Omicron variant, so extra win,.


----------



## Degen (Dec 25, 2021)

Entire family has had their booster, Pfizer for all three shots.  Since I grew up in the pharma industry and my wife worked in it for 20 years, our selection was either Moderna or Pfizer at the onset, later it progressed to Pfizer just based on potential side effects (wife is extremely reactive to medication in the worst way).  Since Pfizer was the first, we'll stick with Pfizer.  Our info indicates both provide extremely similar protection after booster shot.

Whole idea is to survive this blip with little or no personal harm, beyond that life goes on.


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 25, 2021)

My daughter and her boyfriend caught covid last week.  Both are double vaxxed.  It hit them hard for a day or two but thankfully they seem fine after a week. Nevertheless there’s no get together today, it doesn’t feel right.


----------

